# Graphic design/artist



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

I need a graphic designer to help me design my logo....with reasonable price!...feel free to contact me asap

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## designbyfede (Nov 3, 2012)

Moebluedreams said:


> I need a graphic designer to help me design my logo....with reasonable price!...feel free to contact me asap
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


Hello, my name is Federico Morilla im from Argentina and im a graphic designer. 

Im making screen printing too so i know everithing about the files you need.

you may have a bit of distrust because businesses would perform remotely. but the truth is that i want to make you a good job, and so you recommend me to your friends!

What do you say if i design your logo for $50.
I have paypal acount, you can pay half to start the work. visit my page Design by Fede 

good bye


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

designbyfede said:


> Hello, my name is Federico Morilla im from Argentina and im a graphic designer.
> 
> Im making screen printing too so i know everithing about the files you need.
> 
> ...



Wow. $50.00 for a company logo? Thats cheap man. Moebluedreams should take advantage of that price. On another note, Since you are out of the country, you could take advantage of your location and make really good money on the work you get here in the US. Why not charge slightly less than an average US amount like say we toss out a number like...$150.00 for a logo design. That is still a low price here in the US for a Tee shirt company logo. Heck major corporations pay hundreds of thousands of dollars on new logo's. $150.00 is 3 times more than you would have done it for...and you would make $100.00 more on the same job. if you got that from everyone, you'd be doing well in your country, No? To beat all, you would be leveling the playing field for all artist rather than beating down the level of income an artist could make.

$50.00 is = to Argentina 238.73 Even if you doubled your rate, $100.00 is = to 477.46 in your country. You could be making good money. Why settle for a low amount like $50.00 us when you could be getting charging the same rate as what we would charge here. Like $100-$300.00 US

Just a thought.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

In US dollars $50.00 turns out to be $50.00. That is 50 $1.00 bills or just a whole bag full of quarters.. Look at my website at www.art4tees.com and then send me what you are looking at.. I will do your logo for $50.00. Don't have the credentials of of some one as famous as Dot Tone Dan but I do pretty good work and try to keep costs down.. One of the things some artists don't take into consideration is that you can usually go to a printer and ask for 12 shirts with a logo on them and the printer then creates your logo for you and either charges or not for art and you get 12 shirts and your logo for one low cost..
dlac


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

dlac said:


> In US dollars $50.00 turns out to be $50.00. That is 50 $1.00 bills or just a whole bag full of quarters.. Look at my website at www.art4tees.com and then send me what you are looking at.. I will do your logo for $50.00. Don't have the credentials of of some one as famous as Dot Tone Dan but I do pretty good work and try to keep costs down.. One of the things some artists don't take into consideration is that you can usually go to a printer and ask for 12 shirts with a logo on them and the printer then creates your logo for you and either charges or not for art and you get 12 shirts and your logo for one low cost..
> dlac


I understand, you gotta do what you gotta do. _Like Andrew Dice Clay once said about_ (the little boy blue).


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

I think 50$ is a very reasonable price, thanks for your replies

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Something to think about!! Quality is long remembered, when price is forgotten.

If that designer spend 20 hours on your logo design, and you pay him only $50.00. He is only making 2.50 an hour.

By saying you want to pay only $50.00 for your logo design. You are saying you see no value in design.


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

Graphics Man said:


> Something to think about!! Quality is long remembered, when price is forgotten.
> 
> If that designer spend 20 hours on your logo design, and you pay him only $50.00. He is only making 2.50 an hour.
> 
> By saying you want to pay only $50.00 for your logo design. You are saying you see no value in design.




That was well stated. I think we all agree that everyone wants a good product or design for the best price we can get. It should be noted that the lowest price is not always (the best price). I do say tho, that this guy from outside the US does have good design on his website. Add that to the factor that his country's money is 1/3rd our, he will make a decent wage and will be happy. The downfall if that, is that it lowers the value of art and design globally. The best for all if us is to eventually meet in the middle but that will take decades. Then we can raise the bar together.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

DTD would say "Everyone Knows What Their Art Is Worth.. "Dan also made comments about world competition, very astute.. I used to get $150.00 to do a logo.. Now I will do that same logo for $50.00. I am for all practical purpose, retired.. but I still need to earn a living.. I can sit here feeling sorry for myself or I can lower my prices and get some work.. We have 5 rescue cats and two chocolate Labradors, one rescue. In the past 4 years we have rescued over 25 Labrador Retreivers and funneled them through Midwest Lab Rescue.. We have saved, neutered and spayed close to 100 cats and kittens.. all takes money... Go look at www.art4tees.com. I do freelance art at reasonable prices and while I am not Picasso or Dot Tone Dan.. I am better than a lot, understand graphic design, screen printing well beyond most and will do the logo for* FIFTY DOLLARS..* american, good, fast, and cheap.. \
dlac


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks found what I was looking 4 thanks for the opinions

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Andrew Dice Clay summed this all up beautifully. all right... hmmm, KY anyone?


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Nancy.. I thought you lived in FL not KY... very confusing?
dlac


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ochoa_dean (Jul 30, 2009)

I can do any design you want any idea any logo whatever you want ranging from $25-$100 depending on how complex your design will be. we can do ANYTHING!

Email me or call me 

[email protected]
562 320 2972


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

ochoa_dean said:


> I can do any design you want any idea any logo whatever you want ranging from $25-$100 depending on how complex your design will be. we can do ANYTHING!
> 
> Email me or call me
> 
> ...



I'm sure you will give it a go at anything, but really, "Anything" ?

Just for giggles, how about this.

While standing on your head, balancing on a jelly bean, Using a mirror, create me a logo in Adobe Photoshop at 300ppi RGB file at maximum print of 14" x22" on a 4 color manual press, output to Corel using DCS2 channel separation on dark shirts using an art file with White, Gray, Fuchia, 187 red, black, brown, Neon blue, Navy blue, pms 123 yellow, on red 50/50 tank tops.

Sorry. It's late and my wife made me work tonight. Needed a break. LOL.


----------

